# "Power" challenge voting thread



## Olly Buckle (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is the place to vote for the* three poems* you like best from the november "Power" challenge.
Please make your comments here as well.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 30, 2010)

It is the first time I have tried a sonnet, I am not too sure about iambs, I know what they are in theory but applying it ... 
I thought of it mainly as an exercise and it is very encouraging to pick up votes, I thought it might come across as rather sterile.

I notice not everybody is casting all *three votes*, possibly because you were going to vote for me but made a mistake,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 don't forget, *three votes each.*


----------



## Eluixa (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't see any comments so far. 
I liked them all, and had trouble picking three. I find my present thoughts and emotions taking over and voting for me. Having very little experience with poetry, impact and visuals swayed me. 
Scarlett, Olly and Edgwise. And had I a fourth, it would be Chiefspider's. 
I can't really qualify why, these just spoke to me.

Edited to say, Olly, yours I had to read twice but once it came to me, a clear choice.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry, I guess the first quatrain is a bit puzzling if you don't know the name in the title, it's a neuclear power station not far from here, where it is is all reclaimed land and very flat dungeness images - Google Search all of these look like they were taken in summer. You don't see anyone much there but twitchers September to May.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations to everybody who entered. As you can see from the poll above, in alphabetical order, Baron and Edgewise tied for first place. However I have heard from Baron that he is stepping aside to allow Edgewise to take the "Laureate" title and choose the next subject, well done both of you and I shall announce the next subject as soon as I know it.


----------



## apple (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations to you Baron and Edgewise, both a well deserved win.  Thank you all for some very fine work.  A pleasure to read.


----------

